# clang arm code slow ?



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

Calling all the arm users ...









						General system slowness
					

I am experiencing generally slow system on my arm64 (rk3399) box - slow opening of new tmux pane, slow opening new zsh instance, slow startup of vim, slow opening files in vim. All config files are the same as on my 10 years old amd64 laptop which works as expected. Same arm64 hardware with...




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						General system slowness
					

I am experiencing generally slow system on my arm64 (rk3399) box - slow opening of new tmux pane, slow opening new zsh instance, slow startup of vim, slow opening files in vim. All config files are the same as on my 10 years old amd64 laptop which works as expected. Same arm64 hardware with...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



can anybody try on aarch64 ?


----------



## alfa (Mar 12, 2022)

i have used rk3399 for 3 months as a complete router and actively used and tested loaded system sources
pf , ipfw, dummynet and not feel system slowness
but there was a weird thing that there was builtin 4GB ram chip on it it reduced to 1GB


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 12, 2022)

alfa said:


> was builtin 4GB ram chip on it it reduced to 1GB


To debug this check with u-boot. On the u-boot command line you can run a memory check.
See how much shows up to u-boot.
FreeBSD hardware detection on Arm is limited. I wonder if its just a setting in the DTS/DTB.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 12, 2022)

So if you escape the u-boot loader and proceed to command prompt the command `bdinfo` shows board info.

```
=> bdinfo
boot_params = 0x10000100
DRAM bank   = 0x00000000
-> start    = 0x10000000
-> size     = 0x40000000
```

So there is the memory size u-boot is using on my platform.
Hex code 0x40000000=1G

Here it shows how to modify the dts.








						u-boot hard fault error after ram initialization
					

I have ported U-boot on my Waveshare coreH7 stm32h743 board. I have used stm32h743-disco files and device trees as a template for porting. my onboard SDRAM is IS42S16400J that is 8MBytes. I have




					stackoverflow.com
				




Maybe a DTBO Overlay would be best way without wrangling code.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 12, 2022)

When I looked at this deeper the u-boot memsize should be detected automatically by get_ram_size()
But I do see where Number of Memory Chips and Memory Bank numbers come to play.
Very deep rabbit hole.


----------

